# Scarborough Thurday morning 11 Jan07 (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all.

First fishing report and trip for the year. 
Met up with LJT (who may be going to do a report, so no thunder stealing here) Quick look round at the LJT new yak.....mmmm.... hot colour...again will not steal thunder.

I was on the water a bit before the sun came up, could have been about 0420, it was cloudy and looked like it might rain, and a steady but predictable Easterly Breeze.

Had only been fishing a few minutes, and had a terrific run, which resulted in a short battle, courtesy of a Tilsen Orange/black/red hard body barra lure. I still had my head light on to see what I was doing. A squire, 42cm, 980grams...Nice little keeper. Another good hit about 10 minutes later, no hookup this time. Another ten minutes, and a Tailor came aboard....together with about 30 tiny fish......dont know whether they jumped aboard, or were disgorged from the Tailor....ooooh a new PB 37cm. Not big.... but the first time I have taken one for the pan...ever.
At about sunrise, brought a squire alongside, estimated to be not quite legal.....offered the treble to my pliers, quick rotate, and bye bye till you get a lot bigger. (didn't even let it in the yak)

Thats about it. My wet mounted transducer was great this time. There were heaps of turtles around, a bit of weed as well, but not enough to be a real nuisance. I saw a fish jump later in the morning. Probably about 150metres away, so these poor old presbyopic eyes, did not quite register what it was. It leapt out of the water about 2 metres, seemed to have a sort of triangular body, flash of silver, could have been a tuna or a trevally......suppose it could have been just about anything.

That all for now, cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice one mate!

I'm planning on hitting the Scarby reefs saturday morning. Hopefully get some of those pink fish too 

As for the fish jumping, could have been mackeral. Theres been a few caught there recently. Also a mate & I were fishing there once and he caught a cracker tarpon... Don't have the pic on me, but should be on Ausfish somewhere...

Glad to hear the sounder went well. Am planning on doing something very similar in my canoe when the sounder arrives.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice squire Andy


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Is it just me or does the fishing off Redcliffe seem to be picking up a little of late?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice report andybear, but WHAT"S GOING ON with that bloody QLD Time? :?: ???

4.20am... jeeezuz

c'mon you lot, get daylight savings!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice reddie Andy and the tailor as well; if tailor were around your leaping fish may have been a tailor getting out of harms way from another predator.

Glad the sounder was a success also mate


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Well done a couple of great fish did you measure the tiny fish as they must count as a new species and therefore a PB, how was the boat traffic this morning it has been getting busy quite early the few times I have been out lately.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great work Andy 
thats squire would have gone down nicely on the table mate


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

May the gods of PB's continue to shower your yak with fishy business for the rest of 07 Andybear


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice Pinky Andy...bet that put a smile on ya face


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice fish Andy, Im planning a session there saturday morning aswell.. hope to get into some decent squire 

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

do you guys find the squire fishing a lot better in winter, 
i thought they were typically a winter fish? or do you get overrun with littlies?

i cant wait to start fishing for them,


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice one.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Well done, I'll have to get back over the bridge for a fish. Going to Woody Point Pub for lunch in about 2 min.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, Andybear, you have achieved hero status in my books. You got 30+ fish in one outing. That is just totally mind blowing amazing. What a feat.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow Troppo, I never even thought of that..... but does that make it a PB or a PW? :shock: .

I found out when I prepared it for the table, that the little fish did not jump into the yak. The tailor was also full of the little beggars :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------

